# [SOLVED] Can't uninstall



## Jowin (May 4, 2008)

I had comodo firewall on my "local disk D" Then I formatted "local disk c" Then when booted my computer Comodo firewall pro said that it was not installed properly and wanted me to run it's diagnostic and after I ran it's dignostic's it asked me to reboot my computer and after that it worked properly Now when I try to install Kaspersky internet security it ask's me to uninstall comodo firewall pro When I go to add/remove programs in control panel "Comodo firewall pro is not there" Even after deleting all the files related to comodo firewall pro Kaspersky internet security still detect's Comodo firewall pro Can you tell me how can I uninstall comodo firewall pro and is Kaspersky internet security 2009 worth uninstalling a good firewall like comodo firewall pro?:4-dontkno


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

*Re: Can't uninstall*

Try the following link for step-by-step instructions on completely removing CFP v3 from the official Comodo forum here.


----------



## Jowin (May 4, 2008)

*Re: Can't uninstall*

Thank you very much for your answer
ray:Tech Support forum is the best forum ray:


----------

